# Sichere Abschaltung SEW MoviDrive



## stb_abe (16 April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich verwende einen MoviDrive B (0,55kW). Mit diesem mache ich eine einfache erweiterte Buspositionierung (EtherCAT). Auf dieser Achse ist eine Safety Bumper montiert. Dieser wird über ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät überwacht. 
Nun möchte ich, wenn während einer Positionierung der Safety Bumper betätigt wird, die Achse "SICHER HALTEN" (über Sicherer Halt). 
Danach möchte ich das Sicherheitsschaltgerät des Safety Bumpers neustarten wenn dieser nicht mehr betätigt ist. Wenn nun alles wieder in Ordnung ist sollte die Achse die Positionierung fertig machen, die vorher schon aktiv war.
Macht der MoviDrive die Positionierung fertig, wenn ich den Startbefehl aktiv lasse?

Wie würdet ihr die ganze Geschichte lösen?
Ist das ganze Sicherheitsstechnisch zulässig? 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße​


----------



## Superkater (16 April 2010)

*Klemme X17 am MovidriveB*

Wir schalten den MovidriveB mit einem Safetyausgang einer Sicherheits-SPS an der Klemme X17 (3 und 4) um 1 Sekunde verzögert aus, nachdem wir am Bus die Reglersperre (Bit 0 im Controlwort 1) weggenommen haben.

Damit erfüllen wir locker Kategorie 3, weil wir einen Ausgang vom Movidrive als Rückmeldeeingang zur Sicherheits-SPS verwenden.

Als Sicherheits-SPS haben wir bis 2008 das Pilz-PNOZ Multi verwendet, und ab 2008 verwenden wir die Siemens Safety CPU IM151F mit Safety I/Os.

Das Sicherheitsprogramm der Maschine sollte man vorsichtshalber von einer externen Firma oder vom TÜV abnehmen lassen, sonst zahlst du die Schmerzensgeldforderungen wenn es Verletzungen gibt.


----------



## stb_abe (19 April 2010)

> Wir schalten den MovidriveB mit einem Safetyausgang einer Sicherheits-SPS an der Klemme X17 (3 und 4) um 1 Sekunde verzögert aus, nachdem wir am Bus die Reglersperre (Bit 0 im Controlwort 1) weggenommen haben.


Dies handhaben wir ebenfalls so und wird auch so aufgebaut.



> Damit erfüllen wir locker Kategorie 3, weil wir einen Ausgang vom Movidrive als Rückmeldeeingang zur Sicherheits-SPS verwenden.


Was für ein Ausgang vom MoviDrive wird dabei als Rückmeldeeingang verwendet?

Was passiert wenn ich die Anlage so abschalte, wie oben beschrieben, und danach wieder Sicherheitstechnisch in Gang bringe und den Fahrbefehl erneut setze, dann fährt er mir wieder auf die gewünschte Position. Ich denke aber, dass er die pos. Flanke des Startbefehls benötigt und weiter zu fahren. Bin ich da richtig dran?

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## mitchih (3 Mai 2010)

*Ausgang*

Hallo,

also das mit dem Ausgang interessiert mich auch brennend.

Wie habt ihr den Ausgang den parametriert??

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Superkater (4 Mai 2010)

*Es ist der Ausgang DO3 mit Parameter 622*







Wir haben den Ausgang DO3 mit P622 und der Funktion "Sicherer Halt" verwendet. 

Wir haben manchmal Probleme beim Umschalten des Movidrive B in den Zustand "Sicherer Halt" ("U" am Display), wenn der FU gerade auf "U" umschaltet und der Notauskreis freigegeben ist. Das kommt aber alle 2 Wochen einmal vor (meist unerwarteter Stromausfall bei den Kunden).

Laut SEW Doku ist diese Rückmeldung "Sicherer Halt" nicht sicherheitsgerichtet, aber der TÜV Nord hat das so abgenommen.  Also, wenns dem TÜV nicht stört, dann unserer Firma auch nicht. 

Nur für weitere Fragen : Das Abnahmeprotokoll werde ich NICHT im Forum verbreiten. Das würde zu weit gehen mit der Hilfe.


----------



## nico (4 Mai 2010)

Krauser schrieb:


> Damit erfüllen wir locker Kategorie 3, weil wir einen Ausgang vom Movidrive als Rückmeldeeingang zur Sicherheits-SPS verwenden.


 
Hallo,

laut Handbuch "Sichere Abschaltung - Applikationen" wird in den Schaltungsbeispielen nur ein Meldekontakt vom Sicherheitsrelais verwendet. Ein Ausgangssignal vom Umrichter wird nicht verwendet. In dem Handbuch "Sichere Abschaltung - Auflagen" steht das so Sicherheitskategorie 3 nach EN 954-1 erreicht wird. 
Also muss meiner Meinung nach dieser Ausgang nicht verwendet werden. Schadet aber natürlich auch nicht. 
Wie das nach der neuen Norm aussieht weiss ich aber auch nicht. Handbuch ist von 2005. Liegt den aktuellen Umrichtern aber noch so bei.


----------



## Superkater (4 Mai 2010)

*Rückmeldung für Siemens Safetybaustein F_FDBACK*

Hallo,

ich benötige die Rückmledung vom FU für den Siemens Safetybaustein F_FDBACK, als Rückmeldesignal am Eingang FEEDBACK.

Es gibt sicherlich bessere technische Lösungen, aber ich habe das Bestreben alle vom TÜV angenommenen Safetybasuteine von Siemens mit ECHTEN Hardwaresignalen zu füttern, und nicht mit imaginären Merkern.

Denn es kommt einmal der Tag der Abnahme, und dann fragt jemand bei der Abnahme, so richtig bölde Fragen wenn man gebastelt hat.


----------



## Deltal (4 Mai 2010)

Der Rückführkreis muss meiner Meinung nach nicht umbedingt als Hardware-Eingang geführt werden. Im Grunde muss der Rückführkreis dem Ausgang folgen. Würde das (Merker)Bit also "Hängen" hätte es ja keinen Einfluss auf die Sicherheitsfunktion, da der Fehler vom Modul/Programm erkannt wird.


----------



## Superkater (4 Mai 2010)

*Sicher, man kann alle Überwachungen weglassen.*

Früher haben wir den Notaustaster gedrückt und ein Schütz vof dem FU ist abgefallen. 

Jeder der will kann das heute auch so machen. Man braucht gar nichts überwachen, wenn man nicht will. 

Wenn ich aber eine Safety-SPS habe und ein Safety-Programm schreibe will ich auch die wichtigsten Abschaltglieder überwachen, ob diese auch wirklich ausgelöst oder abgeschalten haben.

Dazu gehören sicherlich :
1.  Leistungsschütze für 400VAC Trennung.
2.  FUs mit Sicheren Halt.
3.  Türkontaktzuhalter.

Bitte macht mal eine SISTEMA Berechnung OHNE eine einzigen Rückführkreis hardwaremäßig zu überwachen. Viel Spass bei der Abnahme der Maschine.


----------



## Deltal (4 Mai 2010)

Nene.. es geht hier nicht ums weglassen, sondern darum ob man einen RFK auch über Bus o.Ä. realisieren kann (keine "sicheren" Signale). 

Mit der neuen MRL hab ich jedoch noch nicht so viel gearbeitet. Aber bislang waren bei meinen Anlagen alle RFKs über normale Eingänge eingelesen.


----------



## Superkater (5 Mai 2010)

*Sicherheitsfunktionen über BUS realisieren.*

Wir arbeiten auch mit Siemens Sinamics-Antrieben. Bei diesen Antrieben kann man das Profisafe-Telegramm am Profibus aufgeschalten. Mit diesem Telegramm kann man auf sämtliche Rückführsignale verzichten, wiel dies im Profisafe Telegramm ausgeführt wurde und auch vom TÜV abgenommen wurde.

Wir verwenden die Funktionene STO (Safety Torque Off) und SS1 mit Verzögerung (Safety Stop 1) in Verbindung mit einer Safety-CPU CPU319F.

Also bei Siemens Antriebstechnik benötigt man KEINE Hardware-Rückführsignale. dort läuft auch keine F_FDBACK.

Aber beim SEW Movidrive B habe ich noch von keiner Möglichkeit gehört, dass man dort mit dem Profisafe-Telegramm 30 von Siemens arbeiten könnte.  Wenn ich falsch leige, sollten sich bitte die SEW Techniker melden.
Nun arbeiten wir beim SEW Movidrive B bis heute halt mit den Hardwaresignalen.

Wenn man ein Problem diskutiert (hier z.B. über SEW Movidrive B), dann wäre es gut nicht Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Deltal (5 Mai 2010)

OK ganz simpel:


> Laut SEW Doku ist diese Rückmeldung "Sicherer Halt" nicht  sicherheitsgerichtet, aber der TÜV Nord hat das so abgenommen



Die Rückmeldung muss nicht "sicher" sein. Es ist egal ob das ein HW-Kontakt ist oder über Bus kommt.. es ist wurscht..  MEHR wollte ich gar nicht sagen :-(


----------



## mitchih (5 Mai 2010)

*sicherer Halt*

Hallo,

kann man eigentlich inzwischen den sicheren Halt direkt mit einem sicheren Ausgang von einer Siemens ET 200S ansteuern. Ich meine irgendwie im Hinterkopf zu haben, das das weiterhin über Schütze erfolgen muss.

Und bzgl. der Rückmeldung!! 

1. Vielen Dank für die Infos.
2. Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, da die Rückmeldung zyklisch geprüft wird, nämlich jedes mal wenn der sichere Halt ausgeführt wird, dürfen Standard Eingänge verwendet werden.


----------



## R.Blum (11 Mai 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man eigentlich inzwischen den sicheren Halt direkt mit einem sicheren Ausgang von einer Siemens ET 200S ansteuern. Ich meine irgendwie im Hinterkopf zu haben, das das weiterhin über Schütze erfolgen muss.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe die Funktion sicherer Halt mit Hilfe der PZE-X4 Relais von Pilz gelöst, damit habe ich keine Probleme mit Potentialen, denn bei SEW läuft über die X17-Schnittstelle die 24V-Versorgung (+ und -) der Impulsstufe. Der RFK wird durch den Meldekontakt des Pilz Relais auf einen Standard-Eingang geführt. Das funktioniert seit Jahren, bis auf den Ausfall eines PZE-X4 problemlos. Einzig die Risikobewertung bei schnell drehenden Maschinen (Sägeblattantrieb) muss abwägen, ob das durchlegieren zweier Transistoren und damit ein geringer Drehwinkel tolerierbar ist.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Superkater (11 Mai 2010)

*Mit Siemens ET200S gibt es Probleme*

Hallo,

wir arbeiten auch mit Siemens ET200S Safetyausgangsmodulen. Leider machen die Safetyausgänge bei Siemens zyklisch einen Kurzschlusstest und schalten den Ausgang kurz weg. Da hatten wir bei den Sinamics S120 auch unsere Probleme.

So alle 15 Minuten kann halt beim SEW Movidrive an der Klemme X17/4 keine Spannung da sein. 


Siehe dazu Kapitel 7.7 beim Hanbuch 
Dezentrale Peripherie F-Technik
Dezentrales Peripheriesystem​ET 200S - Fehlersichere Module
 
Hinweis
Das EM 4 F-DO DC24V/2A PROFIsafe führt ca. alle 15 Minuten einen Bitmustertest durch. Dazu gibt das Modul für max. 4 ms einen Impuls aus. Dieser Test wird zeitversetzt zwischen P- und M-Schalter ausgeführt, so dass der Aktor nicht eingeschaltet wird. Doch kann durch diesen Impuls das jeweilige Relais anziehen, was zu einer verkürzten Lebensdauer des​Relais führen kann.


Wenn man laut Siemens das 1 kanalige Safetyrelaismodul verwendet, dann sollte dieses Problem nicht bestehen. Das kostet aber 70 Euro.


----------



## Ottmar (11 November 2013)

Hi!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die "SEW-STO erprobten" unter euch. 

Es geht um einen SEW Movitrac MC07B. (http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/20172931.pdf)
Kann man die Klemmen -X17 wie auf Seite 15 beschrieben einfach zweikanalig mit einem Schütz bzw. Not-Aus-Relais auftrennen?
(Also das was da mit dem Schraubenzieher dargestellt ist mit dem Sicherheitskreis machen) 

Bei den Beispielen werden bei zweikanaliger Variante immer nur die Klemmen 3 und 4 (siehe z.B. Seite 21) mit +24V bzw. Masse über das Schaltgerät belegt.

Ist die von mir oben gewünschte "einfache" Variante einfach nur nicht beschrieben oder geht dies nicht?
Für was sind dann aber die Klemmen 1 und 2 da?

Danke für jede Info und Hilfe.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## nico (11 November 2013)

Die Klemmen 1 und 2 sind die interne Spannungsversorgung des Umrichters. Würde mit einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät zweikanalig abschalten. Wenn du 24V extern hast kannst du die Klemmen 1 und 2 frei lassen.


----------



## Sinix (12 November 2013)

Superkater schrieb:


> Das Sicherheitsprogramm der Maschine sollte man vorsichtshalber von einer externen Firma oder vom TÜV abnehmen lassen, sonst zahlst du die Schmerzensgeldforderungen wenn es Verletzungen gibt.



Wenn eine Risikobeurteilung gemacht wurde evtl. wie du beschreibst eine Bewertung mit Sistema sollte dies als Beweis das du eine sichere Maschine gebaut hast ausreichen.
(siehe auch Kapitel 3 nachfolgender Link)

Sicherheitskonzept Movidrive Ausgabe 2011

Es gibt für Movidrive auch optional (gelbe) Feldbusschnittstellen mit integriertem Profisafe für Sicherheits-SPSen (DFS).


----------



## Sinix (12 November 2013)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man eigentlich inzwischen den sicheren Halt direkt mit einem sicheren Ausgang von einer Siemens ET 200S ansteuern. Ich meine irgendwie im Hinterkopf zu haben, das das weiterhin über Schütze erfolgen muss.
> 
> ...





Superkater schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir arbeiten auch mit Siemens ET200S Safetyausgangsmodulen. Leider machen die Safetyausgänge bei Siemens zyklisch einen Kurzschlusstest und schalten den Ausgang kurz weg. Da hatten wir bei den Sinamics S120 auch unsere Probleme.
> 
> ...



ET200S: Die F-DO schaltet die 1F-RO, somit kann hier potentialfrei und doppelkanalig eine Sicherheitsfunktion geschaltet werden.


----------



## Chiaki (3 November 2022)

Sinix schrieb:


> ET200S: Die F-DO schaltet die 1F-RO, somit kann hier potentialfrei und doppelkanalig eine Sicherheitsfunktion geschaltet werden.



Dazu mal eine Frage, auch wenn die ursprüngliche Antwort schon etwas älter ist:

Das 1F-RO bietet ja einen integrierten Rücklese-Eingang, mit dem der FDBACK Baustein gefüttert werden kann/soll. Nur, was hat der für eine Adresse?

Die beiden internen Relaiskontakte vom Rückführkreis des 1F-RO sind seriell geschaltet, somit wäre es ja ein einzelnes Bit. In der Hardwarekonfig (TIA 16) werden aber 2 Bit für die Eingangsadressen vorgesehen.

Mal angenommen, ich habe also dem 1F-RO die Adressen 17.0 - und damit auch 17.1 - zugewiesen, welche der beiden kann ich nun für den FDBACK nutzen? Und vor allem, was bringt mir der 2. Eingang?


----------



## Windoze (3 November 2022)

Steht im Handbuch. Der zweite Eingang wird nicht verwendet.


----------



## Chiaki (3 November 2022)

Danke! Den Punkt hab ich komplett übersehen. Lesen hilft halt doch bilden.


----------

